# Bmw interior trim repair



## patdavis (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone know of a uk company where i can by the paint to repair my bmw black plastic dash

just like in this video?


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

I have not used this company. They my give you some guidance. http://www.carmedic.co.uk/dash-repair/


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

I used to buy from these guys. http://www.nwsr.co.uk/


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.perfectdetail.org.uk/
This is the company we got our interior repair kits from maybe worth a try.


----------

